
Real-time map of Uber surge pricing - markmassie
http://www.uphail.com/
======
Herald_MJ
If this isn't affiliated with Uber, isn't it pretty likely this will be shut
down?

------
rabbimarshak
SF is on fire now with Dreamforce in town!

